# Pick me a Plunger and rest



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Beiter is the best plunger, but if you're asking, a plunger is not the most important of the two pieces. Please revisit your rest choice. Many of our local barebow shooters are opting for the Champion II rest. It is beefy enough to handle barebow demands. I'll let the dedicated barebow shooters chime in.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Shibuya Ultima rest, and Shibuya DX plunger.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Spigarelli zt rest durable and easily adjustible:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=spigarelli+zt+rest

Shibuya plunger solid and reliable:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=shibuya+plunger

The combination is also not too expensive.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

whilst im here I may as well ask what is the highest fletch I can use, im use to shooting off the shelf with feathers. I know this is the whole idea to get the arrow to clear the riser but would I be able to shoot a blazer. Would I shoot cock vane out, then one vane will be diagonal to the rest.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Shibuya DX. Re barebow: can't tell ya, as I shoot Oly recurve and use the $2.50 Hoyt super rest.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

archerytho said:


> whilst im here I may as well ask what is the highest fletch I can use, im use to shooting off the shelf with feathers. I know this is the whole idea to get the arrow to clear the riser but would I be able to shoot a blazer. Would I shoot cock vane out, then one vane will be diagonal to the rest.


Again I hope the barebow guys chime in. Shooting off the shelf with clearance is dependent on a couple different factors. 1st is a properly spined arrow. 2nd a properly set nocking point. Barebow shooters often set NP a bit higher to get a 'point on' at a given distance. The higher NP will give a better clearance. Cock fletch is generally pointed away from the riser. I see all kinds of feather sizes used successfully. Get in there and start experimenting with these variables to get to your optimal solution. This is a YMMV thing.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

For Barebow, I prefer the Spigarelli ZT rest with a Beiter plunger.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

archerytho said:


> My main question is which plunger, the one which ive read best things about is a beiter plunger. I have know idea so want opinions of a middle of the range rest and plunger?
> 
> Thanks


Sure Beiter plungers are the best but, it's certainly not the only good usable plunger, not by a long shot. When I started and still today, use one of those Golden Key brass plungers on one of my bows, $7 on auction site. And it has a nice long barrel so no problems with thicker wrap around rests. If you can't get a AAE Champion rest, AAE also makes other wire arm designs in the same price range.


----------



## FateSaint (May 4, 2012)

arc2x4 said:


> Spigarelli zt rest durable and easily adjustible:
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=spigarelli+zt+rest
> 
> Shibuya plunger solid and reliable:
> ...


This would be my suggestion too! I love that rest and the extra parts for switching stuff around on the plunger are great too


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

archerytho said:


> whilst im here I may as well ask what is the highest fletch I can use, im use to shooting off the shelf with feathers. I know this is the whole idea to get the arrow to clear the riser but would I be able to shoot a blazer. Would I shoot cock vane out, then one vane will be diagonal to the rest.


I would never recommend a Blazer style fletch for a recurve; too heavy, too high. If you want a lot of fletch (not sure why) then start thinking of something long and low.

Also I'm going to be the sole voice of dissent and say I dislike the Spig ZT rest, but their Securi-button plunger is my favorite. If you really want a ZT I've got 3 in the drawer and I'll ship them off for $20 a piece. The AAE Free Flyte just works better for me.

-Grant


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

My wife shoots the top of the Line Cavalier/AAE rest and the beiter on her BB rigs. The guy who was the best BB shooter in the USA when she started recommended the big heavy AAE rest because its long durable wire was the best for string walking.


----------



## hawghunter2585 (Mar 16, 2010)

Another vote for the Beiter plunger and spig zt rest.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

For barebow AAE Free Flyte Elite Arrow Rest or Gabriel BIDrop.
ZT is too stiff for stringwalking.
Beiter button or spigarelli.
JMHO
Martin


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

DX plunger , the rest is a personal choice. The AAE Champion II looks like a solid choice. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-champion-ii-arrow-rest.html But I would not be afraid to use a good solid Terry Rest for shooting Trad while string walking.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

For a simple rest/plunger combo 
http://www.patnorrisarchery.com/adjustablespringy.htm

If you really want a separate rest/plunger combo then I really like the Gabriel Unirest GU III Arrow Rest and Beiter Plunger

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p16165.htm


----------



## RockGuitarzan (Nov 20, 2014)

J. Wesbrock said:


> For Barebow, I prefer the Spigarelli ZT rest with a Beiter plunger.


+1 !


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Spigarelli ZT rest and AAE Champion plunger. I have also had success with the Terry (if it fits the riser) and the X-Spot adjustable plunger.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

StarDog said:


> Shibuya DX. Re barebow: can't tell ya, as I shoot Oly recurve and use the $2.50 Hoyt super rest.


Spitballing and someone can tell me if I am wrong but I use the Hoyt rest and those of us with plungers pop off a piece that is supposed to be a plunger substitute. I know on some of the other plastics they have a piece sticking out intended to be like a plunger. Not adjustable but perhaps might serve the purpose.

I have the Beiter on both bows. We popped the plunger bit off the one with the Hoyt rest. I also use the Shibuya Ultima for my indoor bow which seems to do well if properly positioned. If not, I think the double decker design helps arrows submarine or come off funny. I use that with bigger diameter indoor aluminum arrows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The plastic tab on both the Hoyt Super rest and the Hoyt Hunter rest are designed to take provide the function of a cushion plunger without having to install one. They do this job quite well in fact, and I've tuned several Olympic bows perfectly with just the stick-on rest and no plunger. My daughter was shooting indoor scores in the 250's (1/2 indoor fita) without a plunger a few years ago. After we installed a plunger, I cannot say I saw a big jump in her scores either.

Back to the original question.

For a BB shooter, you want a plunger you can easily adjust by hand because you will want to make small spring tension adjustments to adjust your left and right impact at times. 

For a rest, I prefer the AAE Champion II stick-on for it's durability and versatility.

John


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

The simple Champion II stick-on rest and a Beiter plunger seem to be working great for me. The Spig ZT would be a good choice if you like a bolt-on rest.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

For a BB shooter, you want a plunger you can easily adjust by hand because you will want to make small spring tension adjustments to adjust your left and right impact a

John[/QUOTE
As John points out here the key is "small" adjustments. So many times I've watched BB shooters on the line desperately cranking their plunger in or out to compensate for bad arrows. If you haven't tuned it before the shoot your in trouble.
Sometimes minor adjustments for different distances are in order but you should have known that through your practice/tuning sessions.
Anyway I like the Beiter plunger and the Spig ZT. I also use the Bernardini rest just cuz I've got some laying around their very adjustable.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Couple of rests and plungers for sale in the FITA classifieds: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2453068 and http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2453066


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I have shot a variety of Spigarelli stick on and bolt on rests, I have no complaints about any of them. The rests that bolt on the riser have more adjustability to properly position the arrow in relation to the plunger. I like the ability to adjust the flipper up and down to position the center of the arrow shaft on the plunger, and in and out so that the arrow has minimal contact with the rest. 

I have shot all 3 of the most proclaimed plungers: Beiter, Spigarelli Secure Button and the Shibuya DX. All 3 are quality plungers. The Shibuya DX is cheapest, but least adjustable. It is an effective and consistent, simply designed plunger but it will be difficult to make adjustments in the field as you have to use an allen wrench to loosen set screws, etc.. The Beiter is very simple in design, very sturdy, and easy to adjust. If your budget is not an issue I would go with the Beiter. The Spigarelli Secure Button is also easy to adjust, and has the added feature of "locking in" your setting, so that it can not be bumped out of position. It is a good option at a lower price than the Beiter. I like all 3 plungers.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Springy will tighten up your gaps and crawls when string walking


trevorpowdrell said:


> For a simple rest/plunger combo
> http://www.patnorrisarchery.com/adjustablespringy.htm
> 
> If you really want a separate rest/plunger combo then I really like the Gabriel Unirest GU III Arrow Rest and Beiter Plunger
> ...


----------

